# Come on the September BFPs!



## thumpette

Don't see a thread on here for Sept testing? 

I'm cd 11- very flat temps so far where normally mine are all over the place. Hoping that's a sign of hormones balancing! 

Had peak +7 bloods done last month and they showed my progesterone was 298 where the fertility clinic want it to be 600 and they can't confirm ovulation below 300. Hoping it was a one off crap result! Trying to keep focused that at least we're doing something about it. Into our second month of tracking and then we'll be put on meds to rebalance. 

How's everyone here doing?


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Thumpette, I'm 2 or 3 dpo so expecting AF on 10th September latest (usually 11 day LP). I'm not holding out much hope tbh because we only DTD once at 4/5 days before O and my cycle so far is exactly the same as last cycle. 

I'll still follow and cheer everyone else on though :)


----------



## psychochick

There are a couple of threads for september testing:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2330163-early-september-testers.html
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2336223-september-testers-whos-me.html

Feel free to join. I think there was already a BFP in one of them (forget which) and lots of other people testing around the same time as you.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies. I'd like to join you guys. This will be our first cycle TTC after my d&c on July 24. We've been trying for #1 since July 2014 with 1 loss now. I'm currently CD5 and this first AF has been extra heavy. 

My cycles are usually long, but I assume I'll be expecting my next AF by the end of September. At least I hope so! My first cycle after d&c was 36 days. 

Good luck, ladies! Hope you O soon, thumpette! And hoping to get good news from you, Everythingxd!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Me too, please. I'm 3dpo and not feeling hopeful this cycle. I don't know why -- timing was perfect, I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Can I wait with you guys too please? :flower:

I'm on CD13 and hoping to ovulate either today or tomorrow. I normally start testing ridiculously early but seen as I'll be Greece for a week I wasn't planning on taking any tests. Af will be due the day before we return so if it hasn't poas will be the first thing I do as soon as I'm home. 

Lots of luck to you all!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi InVivoVeritas and Princesstaz! Wishing you both luck! I'm CD 8 and still spotting. But I think it should be stopping by tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## keaton

Hi!
I'm cd 18 roughly 6dpo. I would love to wait with you all. I have a 6 year old. Got pregnant in oct of 2014. Lost that little one in late January at 13 weeks. Got pregnant again after that d and c and lost that little one at 8weeks. We have been trying for 2months this time. Crossing our fingers.


----------



## EverythingXd

Good morning ladies :wave:

Ksquared, do you normally have long AFs? Mine are normally 5 days, but since MC in June my two AFs were both over a week long. 

Well, I'm busy symptom spotting here! :dohh: My head says there's no way I'm pregnant this month because timing was bad, but I was constipated yesterday morning. That doesn't happen to me often, but I had it when I was in 2WW with DS2... so now my imagination is running off with me lol! 

Are there any other symptom spotters on the thread?


----------



## thumpette

Good luck everyone! 

I am right there with you at the symptom spotting! I don't know if my body imagines the symptoms to make me believe what I want so much.

FF has given me broken cross hairs this morning indicating that I'm 3dpo but the temps don't look great. I got peak +7 bloods last month and the progesterone wasn't high enough to confirm ov so I'm worried I haven't this month either. 

Also got day 3 bloods back and am obsessively googling them! At least I'll be meeting the fertility clinic with 2 months of charting data this month so something is happening xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm also a massive symptom spotter, just can't help myself.

Had some ewcm this morning so hoping I'll be ovulating today or tomorrow.


----------



## ksquared726

Keaton - I'm so sorry for your 2 losses. So heartbreaking. Lots of luck that you get your rainbow soon and a sibling for your 6yo!

Everythingxd - My AFs before getting pregnant were about 5-6 days before fully stopping. So yes, this one is definitely longer than usual plus the bleeding was heavier. Hoping this isn't the new norm! I remember way back when I was a teenager before I went on BCP that I would continue to spot for a nearly 2-week AF, which was a main reason I went on BCP in the first place. So my cycles have always been a bit wonky. FX the constipation means you were successful! When I got my first BFP, I was very pessimistic about that cycle too. And I actually didn't get any first symptoms until a couple of days before I tested at 15dpo. Good luck!

Thumpette - I'm sorry your temps are confusing this cycle. I always got broken crosshairs when I was TTC before. My first cycle after D&C (last cycle) was actually the first time I ever got solid lines! FX your temps keep going up. When is your appt?

PrincessTaz - Fx you ovulate soon! Hope you get some BD-ing in today and tomorrow!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm a symptom spotter too, but unfortunately my regular 2ww symptoms are practically identical to the ones I get when I'm pregnant.

You'd think that this would make me more cautious every month but instead I get myself hyped up and end up disappointed.


----------



## thumpette

Temps went up again today- Deffo a nice temp shift I think? Added in my cm info and it gave me solid lines. Would love to say I'm not gonna get hopeful but the reality is that I know I will! 

We never learn! &#128541;


----------



## everything

I'm taking the relaxed approach for the next few months but I would like to join in just to fallow y'all =) My testing is not util late sSeptember (part of the relaxed approach is the not knowing although don't get me wrong my CM tells me almost anything I need to know)

EverythingXd I was the same way before my mc my period was spot on 5 days every time (from start until nothing) and after they have been a week every time. 

I really like this relaxed thing, I'm still taking femara (letrozole) but no testing and no app or anything and I must say it's done wonders for DH, I don't think we've BD'ed this much since before ttc  
The fertility clinic didn't want to do anything since they do consider miscarriage a proof that we can get pregnant so onto the old fashion way =) 
I've fallowed this thread since my mc in June and I really hope we get an upswing in our BFP's =D Baby dust to all =)


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm still (not so patiently),waiting to ovulated. CD15 now and so so ready to be in the tww!

Everything - it's great the relaxed approach is working for you, I had a couple of relaxed cycles before this and it was lovely not analysing everything. But I've fallen straight back into the trap this time and am as obsessed as ever lol.

Thumpette - Yay for crosshairs! Lots of luck for testing time! :)
In vivo - I am the same, every cycle! Except the cycles I was in was always convinced I wasn't!


----------



## eg4983

Hi everyone!
Hubby and I are currently trying for #2. We DTD on 8/28. I have a short cycle so I believe I ovulated on 9/1, last period was 8/20 which puts me at 7 dpo today. Next period due 9/15. One thing to note though is that we did try last Spring which ended in miscarriage at 5 wks and chemo for what dr's called Gestational Trophoblastic Disease. I'm 7 months off chemo and HCG was 0 prior to TTC this time.

Here are my sx:

4 dpo: Noticeably cramps, similar to AF coming on, backache and cravings

5 dpo: backache, bb's hurt and more cramps, also very emotional

6 dpo: Backache, cramps, cravings

7 dpo: acne, bb's hurt, a little dizzy and nauseous, hot flashes, a little crampy 


trying to hold off on testing as I don't want to get my hopes up. Any thoughts?? Could I be preggo??


----------



## EverythingXd

Thumpette - you're so right, we really do never learn! :haha: I went and tested this morning (9dpo), BFN of course. Got my hopes up after a few symptoms which are just as easily due to normal pre-AF symptoms, and my symptoms aren't the same each month at the moment anyway due to still getting back on track after MC so why did I let myself get my hopes up?! Silly me!

Eg4983 - a lot of those symptoms would be regular pre-AF stuff for me. Back ache would stand out for me because that was a definite sign with one of my DSs, but it really depends what is typical for you? Do you have the same pattern of symptoms each month or do these vary? My rule is, anything different to normal is a positive sign. Good luck to you :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Princess, any sign of ovulation yet? Waiting to ovulate is just as stressful as the 2ww, not knowing whether your timing is any good or not. Hope you get past this hurdle soon and on to the next.

eg, for me early pregnancy symptoms and pms are very similar, so what you describe could be either one for me. Hope it's good news for you!

Everything, you did what I do every month! Sending you good thoughts -- I got a BFN before a BFP in both of my last two pregnancies.

I'm hitting 7dpo today and that's when my craziness kicks off every month. My cycle has changed since the miscarriage, so the sore BBs that used to die down at 7dpo every cycle now continue through, getting my hopes up every time.


----------



## mc1

My birthday was yesterday and it was a tough one.. I would have been showing. I mc'd August 4, my 1st pregnancy, I'm 36. Waiting for ovulation which should be any day or this weekend, then hoping for the BFP! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PsMommie

I Want to Join Yall! We are TTC #2. I had a Blighted Olvm on the first try after my cycle returning. I had a D&C early July and this is the first time TTC again. I should be Testing in 5 days. 

BABY DUST to everyone!


----------



## lovemybubba

Hi everyone, can I join please &#9786;&#65039; 
I took a test today 12dpo, negative but I swear I saw the faintest of lines! I'm praying. It was one of those ones where you really have to squint at it lol. Maybe I'm just going crazy. Hoping this month is the month for all of us x


----------



## ksquared726

Mc1 - I'm right along with you in my cycle. Starting to have a few O signs so I think I'm a couple of days away, which would be right on target for a regular 28 day cycle which I've only had once in the last year! I've had really really long cycles before, so this would be awesome. Fingers crossed!

Good luck to those in the TWW and testing soon! :flower:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome, mc1, PsMommie and lovemybubba. Let's hope that this is a lucky thread for all of us.

ksquared, I really hope this is O for you.

Lovemybubba, did you test again this morning? Sending you loads of good thoughts that this is it for you.


----------



## lovemybubba

No I was feeling a little scared, I don't want my hope to be crushed. I think I might go do one now though. It won't be first morning urine, should that matter much?


----------



## lovemybubba

Ok so I just took one, another very very faint barely there line, but it's there, I'm sure of it. I'm scared though. Scared af will turn up &#128553;


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations!! A line is a line is a line -- that's fantastic news!

I'm not surprised you're scared. After the elation of a BFP, I always turn paranoid and check for bleeding about 50 times a day. I think that once you've lost the innocence of assuming that a BFP will always end in a baby nine months later it's hard to relax completely. :hugs:

But today you're pregnant, and that little one is snuggled safe and sound inside. That's something to feel really happy about.


----------



## lovemybubba

Thank you :hugs: 
I'm very happy but not really believing it right now. Will test again in the morning &#128584; 
I haven't even mentioned the tests to my dp yet, he thinks it's silly when I test all the time. Praying this is all true. 

Best of luck to you all, sending loads and loads of baby dust xx


----------



## beemeck

hi ladies - reading through this thread and feel like we all relate well to each other having experienced a loss. :hugs:

I will be testing end of Sept - will O between Mon and Fri of next week, and of course I know I will start testing early :dohh:

Had a loss in May from what's called a cervical ectopic pregnancy. very rare. long and complicated story that I am trying to get out in my journal. Had to take 3 months off TTC but now have been at it full force. :thumbup:

GL and FX for all of you ladies :flower:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Eg4983 your symptoms sound good, lots of luck x

In vivo I'm still waiting to ovulate, it's stressing me out now which isn't gonna help either! I going on holiday tomorrow and wanted to stop temping and relax but will have to take my bbt now until I can confirm O! When are you going to start testing?

Mc1 I'm so sorry to hear about loss. I really hope September brings you your sticky bfp! 

Psmommie sorry about your loss too! Really hope September is the lucky month for you too.

Lovemybubba congratulations.


----------



## thumpette

Did you test again this morning lovemybubba? Hopefully that line is getting nice and clear! I'm 9dpo today, had some twinges yesterday and a decent temp rise today- hoping I might go triphasic! Trying not to build myself up for disappointment. It's 8 months today since Max was born silently. Emotional few days. I wrote a blog about ttc after loss and the jealousy that comes with it xxx https://l4stars.wordpress.com/2015/09/11/living-in-limbo/


----------



## lovemybubba

I did test again this morning. Still really faint but it's definitely there. Hoping this is real &#9786;&#65039; 
https://i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p588/lovemybubba1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_3.jpg
I'm so sorry about your little max, sending you lots of hugs and fingers crossed for you also!


----------



## everything

lovemybubba that is a pretty good line I didn't even need to squint at all =) Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## thumpette

That looks like a clear line to me! Congrats! :)


----------



## lovemybubba

Thanks guys. Sinking in now! Also all the worries that comes with it.


----------



## hereishoping

Hi ladies. Hope I can jump in and join the discussion. Am 6 dpo and just had some brown tinged discharge. Could be implantation bleeding maybe????? Never had a cycle less than 28 days so really shocked if it is AF xx

P's loveemybubba that definitely looks like a positive to me. Congrats :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Lovemybubba, what a great line!!! A huge congratulations to you.

Hereishoping, welcome! I really hope it's IB for you.

Thumpette, hope you're doing okay. Anniversaries are always worst, and it's amazing which ones hit you hardest. I felt really bad in the buildup to my son's first anniversary but it was surprisingly okay. The second one, though, absolutely flattened me. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Congrats LoveMyBubba, h&h 9 months to you :thumbup:

I'm out, AF got me on 10th Sept as predicted... boo! Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test :)


----------



## beemeck

lovemybubba that looks great - congrats!! I know I'll be a bundle of nerves when I get another BFP, so I understand how you feel. :hugs: H and H :cloud9: months :flower:

hereshoping - that def seems like it could be IB. I'm super regular too and NEVER experienced spotting before, so if that happened to me I would take it as a sign...FX for you :thumbup: 

About to O in the next couple of days so I'm getting to work on BDing. feeling a little less stressed about it this month so hope that does the trick :baby:


----------



## thumpette

Sorry to hear that everythingxed. &#128532; my chart didn't go triphasic after all but the temps are ok. Took a test this morning though and it was neg so feeling out &#128532; Going to the fertility clinic on Friday tho- focusing on that!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Out here too -- :witch: turned up today exactly on time.

Onwards.


----------



## beemeck

sorry invivo :( hope her stay with you is a short one and she doesn't come back!

thumpette - your chart is still looking good! FX :hugs: I hopped over to your blog and I have to say it was absolutely beautiful - and inspiring. You are a very talented writer. I want to thank you for your courage in sharing your story <3

GL to the ladies still in! I'm waiting to O...any day now :coffee:


----------



## thumpette

Thanks Beemeck. Feeling a bit crampy today and combined with the neg test yesterday Im not feeling hopeful. Still, could have been too early and cramps can be a pregnancy sign so I live in some hope! Thanks for reading the blog xxx


----------



## beemeck

hold on to that hope, thumpette! it'll keep us going :thumbup: my fingers are crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## hereishoping

Do sorry for the those that are out :(

Still no AF here and been feeling nauseated for past 3 days so keeping fx. Trying to hold out testing until weekend


----------



## ksquared726

Hi all! Wow, this thread really got away from me. So sorry

Congrats, Lovemybubba!!

Everythingxd - So sorry the :witch: got you. On to another cycle!

Beemeck - I think today is O day for me, or possibly tomorrow. I am very wet down there and I think I had a positive OPK. If it wasn't quite positive, it's pretty darn close and that was on diluted pee. Definitely BD tonight even though the hubs is tired! We can be in the tww together. :flower:

Thumpette - FX that what you're feeling are pregnancy symptoms and AF stays away. Good luck, and I hope your appointment goes well on Friday too!

Hereishoping - best of luck to you too!!


----------



## NZKiwi

Hi Ladies

Firstly, I'm sorry for everyones losses, secondly I hope I can join. 

I used to have a 30 day cycle but after a blighted ovum followed by a chemical pregnancy my cycles are now 33 days long. I'm trying to hold out testing until Sunday, but I cracked and brought some tests today, haven't used them yet, am thinking maybe tomorrow (13dpo), but I'm scared. I developed some pretty bad anxiety because my bo was awful and complicated and dragged out for ages so I'm excited and I have a good feeling about my next pregnancy but at the same time I'm scared to live in that limbo state where you are constantly checking for bleeding. over analyzing the lines on a test etc etc.


----------



## thumpette

And I'm out. Temp stayed up today so I was all set to test but AF arrived first &#128532;&#128532;&#128532; 

Life is so incredibly unfair. 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## beemeck

ksquared726 said:


> Hi all! Wow, this thread really got away from me. So sorry
> 
> Congrats, Lovemybubba!!
> 
> Everythingxd - So sorry the :witch: got you. On to another cycle!
> 
> Beemeck - I think today is O day for me, or possibly tomorrow. I am very wet down there and I think I had a positive OPK. If it wasn't quite positive, it's pretty darn close and that was on diluted pee. Definitely BD tonight even though the hubs is tired! We can be in the tww together. :flower:
> 
> Thumpette - FX that what you're feeling are pregnancy symptoms and AF stays away. Good luck, and I hope your appointment goes well on Friday too!
> 
> Hereishoping - best of luck to you too!!

K2 - totally TWW buddies! today should be my O day :happydance: suuuper positive opk yesterday and left O pain today :thumbup: and sooo much EWCM this month so I'm feeling really positive. hopefully I don't get let down in 2 weeks because it will feel worse than the months that I'm not hopeful... but yes, let's wait this out together! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

NZKiwi said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Firstly, I'm sorry for everyones losses, secondly I hope I can join.
> 
> I used to have a 30 day cycle but after a blighted ovum followed by a chemical pregnancy my cycles are now 33 days long. I'm trying to hold out testing until Sunday, but I cracked and brought some tests today, haven't used them yet, am thinking maybe tomorrow (13dpo), but I'm scared. I developed some pretty bad anxiety because my bo was awful and complicated and dragged out for ages so I'm excited and I have a good feeling about my next pregnancy but at the same time I'm scared to live in that limbo state where you are constantly checking for bleeding. over analyzing the lines on a test etc etc.

hi kiwi - welcome! :hugs:
so sorry to hear about your loss and your difficult journey. I can definitely relate. I had a lot of anxiety and even acute PTSD after my experience with a cervical ectopic pregnancy, so I know the feeling. I am so wanting another pregnancy, but I know that a lot of fear and more anxiety will come along with it :cry: your chart is looking great.... my fingers are super crossed for you! keep us posted xx :flower:


----------



## beemeck

thumpette said:


> And I'm out. Temp stayed up today so I was all set to test but AF arrived first &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
> 
> Life is so incredibly unfair.
> 
> Best of luck everyone!

oh thumpette I'm so sorry. :cry: It really isn't fair....

my temp also stays up until a few days into AF, so I know that false hope too. keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Hi, I hope you don't mine me gatecrashing your post but yesterday I got a very faint bfp. I don't know how many days I am past ovulation but im due on the weekend I think!

I've had 2 chemical pregnancies this year so I guess I've not kept track of too much but im soooo scared!!

How does anyone find out their pregnant and just be happy!!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

It's not a very stong line though :/


----------



## beemeck

congrats bubble - I know the line is faint but it is there, so I'm hoping this is it for you :hugs: I know - I don't understand how people can go without all of the worry. 3 of my cousins all announced their respective pregnancies a week after the positive pregnancy test. I couldn't believe it. All three pregnancies ended in healthy babies, so maybe there is something to be said about positive thinking. I'm going to try my hardest next time I get a BFP. My fingers are super crossed for you.... :flower:


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

Everyone seems to announce it to the world as soon as they find out and yet I'm terrified to breath a word! I've got 2 children aswel aged 6 & 4 and I was fine with their pregnancies. Ever since the chemical pregnancies I feel like a positive is more a scary time then a happy time. It has taken me 2 years to get here, loads of scans, blood tests and a hysteroscopy and everyone has told me I'm fine and there are no problems yet I cant shake off this negative feeling!!

I really hope you fall pregnant soon, there is nothing worse then hearing other peoples happy news when you're still waiting for yours! In all fairness I didn't even try this month, I guess I sort of gave up on the whole idea has I've finally been offered fertility help starting November - sods law I would then fall pregnant without it!! xx


----------



## hereishoping

Fingers crossed bubble. 

I have held out testing but I think tomorrow is the day :headspin:

I will be 14 dpo so reckon that if it is going to be a bfp this is it. I am pretty nervous. No signs of AF but I can't stand the thought of a bfn . feeling really contented and most happy since miscarriage... Don't want bubble to end. Wish me luck


----------



## EverythingXd

Congrats Bubbles, happy & healthy 9 months to you :happydance:

Hereishoping, good luck for tomorrow! 

AFM I am CD11 and think I'm in few days leading to O so I'm in the fun part of the cycle lol.


----------



## everything

I'm 10dpo and although I've been really positive this whole tww the negativity is creeping up on me. I've has some odd sharp pains in my uterus (that are not painful at all). I'm thinking about giving in and testing tomorrow although I'm not getting my hopes up. I emailed my doctor and asked if we could up the femara dosage this coming cycle just to make sure that we have a plan (it usually makes it easier to see a BFN). 
Congrats on all the BFP's, I think so far that this is the most successful thread we've had so far so hopefully we are starting a trend that will grow each coming month =)


----------



## everything

Okay so all pms symptoms are as good as gone but I took an IC today and I see in very bright light the slightest hint of a line (it so faint that it's only one shade pinker then white so I'm probably (definitely) just going crazy). I'm still "only" 11dpo I think and this wasn't fmu or smu so maybe there is hope although I'm now just going to wait for Af to show up on Thursday.


----------



## beemeck

everything my fingers are crossed for you! sounds like it could be a good sign - 11 dpo is early so the line should be expected to be super faint. keep us posted for sure :hugs:

AFM - 5 DPO, I'm sure I'll start SS soon :blush: so far just trucking along. Sunday doesn't seem too far away when I'll try an IC test at 10 DPO....


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi everyone! 
Massive congratulations on the bfps! :happydance:

I've just gotten back from a week in Rhodes and I wasn't temping so not exactly sure exactly how many dpo I am but I'm pretty sure I've deffo ovulated as my temps are high. I tested the day I got back, Sunday, and was a clear bfn! Trying to hold out now until af or if af hasn't arrived by Friday I'll test!


----------



## beemeck

hereishoping said:


> Fingers crossed bubble.
> 
> I have held out testing but I think tomorrow is the day :headspin:
> 
> I will be 14 dpo so reckon that if it is going to be a bfp this is it. I am pretty nervous. No signs of AF but I can't stand the thought of a bfn . feeling really contented and most happy since miscarriage... Don't want bubble to end. Wish me luck

what were the results of your test?? FX you've been busy with good news... :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

taz your chart is looking excellent!! so excited for you...! :happydance:

AFM - 6DPO and feeling quite calm. :thumbup: I'll start testing fairly early, especially if I get any symptoms (IB, cramping, temp dip). I just can't resist with a drawer full of ICs :blush:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Beemeck - thanks, just praying my temps stay up! So wish I'd of gotten some ICs because I'm dying to test but don't want to spend loads of money tests. Think I may be tempted to get a frer or 2 on Friday though.

Can't wait to see what your tests bring! Lots of luck!


----------



## beemeck

I hear you- if it weren't for my ICs I would prob just wait for AF each month. GL and can't wait to see the results!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ohh I'm feeling a bit nauseous this evening! To be fair it did start after getting a bit carried away on the roundabout with my ds but still it's a symptom so I'll take it haha


----------



## everything

Well AF got me so I'll be moving to the October thread =) good luck and baby sust to all! =)


----------



## beemeck

sorry everything :cry: GL to you next month! :hugs:

my positivity is waning, but I saw a beautiful photo that boosted my spirits a little bit so wanted to share
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 73.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Justme43

That is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm out, af got me today! Wasn't unexpected as my temps had massively dropped this morning. Good luck to everyone still in with a shot xx


----------



## psychochick

beemeck: those women are dedicated! All those paintings on their bellies too.

everything and Princess: GL on next cycle.


----------



## hereishoping

beemeck said:


> hereishoping said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed bubble.
> 
> I have held out testing but I think tomorrow is the day :headspin:
> 
> I will be 14 dpo so reckon that if it is going to be a bfp this is it. I am pretty nervous. No signs of AF but I can't stand the thought of a bfn . feeling really contented and most happy since miscarriage... Don't want bubble to end. Wish me luck
> 
> what were the results of your test?? FX you've been busy with good news... :hugs:Click to expand...

ah yes thank you I have :)

Can't quite believe it but don't want to get too excited just yet. It is a very long road x


----------



## beemeck

omg congrats!! sending you all the positive vibes! :hugs: I know it's a long road - so many milestones to make it past. but I feel that this is your precious rainbow baby xx :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Massive congrats Hereishoping! Sending sticky dust your way :dust:


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats hereishoping!!

I'm out this cycle. Counting tomorrow as cd1. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Justme43

Good Morning ladies, 

I hope all is doing okay. This is the beginning of a new month and I am hoping that we all have good news to share soon. 

AF finally showed up yesterday and is in full swing this morning. I hope that this is a sign that my body is getting back to normal. I can not wait to try again.


----------



## psychochick

AF has arrived for me. Migrating to october threads. Congrats again to all the september BFPS! Happy and healthy 9 months


----------

